# Look who is ONE!!!



## llombardo

:birthday::birthday::birthday::birthday:One year ago today(well sometime this week, but today is the day we picked) my beautiful little girl was born. She didn't have the best start in life, but boy did she turn into an awesome dog Sure I had my rough patch with her, but it was worth every minute, I would not change a thing. I couldn't be happier that things didn't work out in her first home, because she is right where she belongs...forever:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:



A casual picture of the birthday girl...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

A picture with all of her gifts
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

One of her with her cake
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

One of her sharing her cake
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

One of her enjoying her new toy
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## PatchonGSD

WOW! Can you throw my next birthday party? This looks like a fun party! Happy 1st birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Beau

Great pictures! 

Love the birthday party...with gifts! Only thing missing was the clown......

Happy Birthday Robyn!!


----------



## llombardo

PatchonGSD said:


> WOW! Can you throw my next birthday party? This looks like a fun party! Happy 1st birthday pretty girl!


I was so excited...can you tell my son is 20? He's to big for birthday parties


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Happy birthday, Robyn!!! Koda's sending tail wags your way!


----------



## Zeeva

WONDERFUL pictures!!! Bless your little girl. May she live many more years to come and may you take many more fun birthday party pictures with her! Totally wish I could've crashed the party


----------



## m1953

Happy birthday Robyn 
The pictures are awesome


----------



## Bear L

Are you serving cake on the bed?!! I don't even eat cake on the bed myself... hahaha


----------



## ponyfarm

That was cute..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shade

Aww so cool! . Happy birthday!

She were certainly spoiled rotten, but it was sweet of her to share her cake with her buddies . Did you make the cake yourself?


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday: *Pretty girl!! *and many more


----------



## llombardo

Bear L said:


> Are you serving cake on the bed?!! I don't even eat cake on the bed myself... hahaha


We started out on the couchy thing, but she wasn't suppose to start eating it there....we quickly moved to the floor


----------



## llombardo

Shade said:


> Aww so cool! . Happy birthday!
> 
> She were certainly spoiled rotten, but it was sweet of her to share her cake with her buddies . Did you make the cake yourself?


I got the cake from a dog bakery...its completely for the dogs. That one is made with peanut butter and the frosting is yogurt.


----------



## llombardo

Thank you for all the Happy Birthdays....I'm hoping for many more with her


----------



## FrankieC

We got a good laugh from those pictures! Love that last one


----------



## blackshep

OMG how cute is that?!

What a lucky girl, she got SPOILED!


----------



## jang

What does that toy she is playing with do?


----------



## Bear GSD

I just love all of the pictures, they're great! And the fact that she got toys too...over the top!
I think you can start a new business as a pet party planner!:wild:


----------



## Anthony8858

Pheww.... I'm glad I'm not the only "cuckoo" in this place 

Happy birthday!!


----------



## KatsMuse

:birthday: Robyn! looks like FUN!


----------



## Freestep

So, can humans eat the cake too? Peanut butter and yogurt... doesn't sound TOO awful...


----------



## llombardo

jang said:


> What does that toy she is playing with do?


That toy is a great invention Its an interactive toy. You put treats under the bricks(scatter the treats) and you can add the bones as a bonus to make it harder. The dogs have to use their nose, paws, mouth to slide the bricks and/or move the bones to get the treat. All three of my dogs LOVE it.


----------



## llombardo

Freestep said:


> So, can humans eat the cake too? Peanut butter and yogurt... doesn't sound TOO awful...


My son tried it, he says it wasn't bad...just on the dry side. It reminded me of what a carrot cake looks like. You can get it in liver too.


----------



## blackshep

llombardo said:


> That toy is a great invention Its an interactive toy. You put treats under the bricks(scatter the treats) and you can add the bones as a bonus to make it harder. The dogs have to use their nose, paws, mouth to slide the bricks and/or move the bones to get the treat. All three of my dogs LOVE it.


I was looking at something similar! How long does it take for your dog to finish the puzzle?

I had one of those rolling ball treat dispensers which my pup loves, but she recently decided it was faster to try and chew it open to get to the treats.


----------



## llombardo

blackshep said:


> I was looking at something similar! How long does it take for your dog to finish the puzzle?
> 
> I had one of those rolling ball treat dispensers which my pup loves, but she recently decided it was faster to try and chew it open to get to the treats.


It all depends on how many treats you put in there. I can tell you that all three of my dogs pla with it until I put it away...sometimes a hour. Its a great toy.


----------



## llombardo

blackshep said:


> I was looking at something similar! How long does it take for your dog to finish the puzzle?
> 
> I had one of those rolling ball treat dispensers which my pup loves, but she recently decided it was faster to try and chew it open to get to the treats.


It all depends on how many treats you put in there. I can tell you that all three of my dogs play with it until I put it away...sometimes a hour. Its a great toy.


----------



## blackshep

Hmmm...maybe I'll pick one up.

I'm always looking for ways to scramble her little brain


----------



## RocketDog

Great pictures! Happy Birthday to your special girl!


----------



## DJEtzel

She looks like the happiest dog on the planet... Happy birthday!


----------



## Jag

I'm sorry I'm so late on this thread.... but I have to comment! Happy birthday to your girl! She's a VERY lucky girl, as well as the rest of your pack! I hope she has many, many, many more birthdays to share with you!


----------



## Gharrissc

Well I'm a little late,but it looks like she had a great birthday! Love her and the dogs with their little pieces of cake.


----------

